# PGR First Timer



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I bought some PGR last year. Since then, I haven't used any of it.
Now that my lawn is pretty much grown back in after this year's leveling, I'm thinking of putting some down.

Having never applied it before, what does this PGR noob need to know?
Is it too late in the season to start using it? I'm in TX, so we typically don't get consistent cooler temps until late November.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

You can definitely spray is now. I personally like to spray the evening before I mow the lawn. I haven't noticed any bronzing doing it this way. The PGR (T-Nex I'm assuming) is absorbed through the leafs so my thought process is more leafs = better absorption. With 419 I would spray .2oz or .25oz/m


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I recommend going for it. Start low like @LittleBearBermuda recommends around .2oz to .25/oz per 1000sf to see what kind of regulation you get and adjust from there. I've been anywhere from .25oz to .38oz this season on my Tifway 419.


----------



## mshermer (Aug 16, 2021)

Did you get TNex? I've been using the granular by BioAdvanced, but was thinking about breaking down and ordering TNex next year. It's just a bit pricy for more than I imagine I would ever need. Is there a shelf life on the stuff?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I use TNex and split it with some local friends.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> I use TNex and split it with some local friends.


This. Even if you don't split, 2-3 years form now when it's just part of your routine you won't think twice about the price and time saved. If you spilled it, you'd buy another bottle on the spot.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > I use TNex and split it with some local friends.
> ...


Agreed! It's a small price to pay for all the benefits.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

My hybrid bermuda yard has zero shade all day long, so I've found it responds best to a slightly higher dose of.375 per 1K (1.5 ounces of tnex per 4 gallons water for easy math) and it works well. But start low and see how your yard responds.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

mshermer said:


> Did you get TNex? I've been using the granular by BioAdvanced, but was thinking about breaking down and ordering TNex next year. It's just a bit pricy for more than I imagine I would ever need. Is there a shelf life on the stuff?


1.7 acres that's a no brainer for tnex. How much do you spend for an app of the granular?


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@LittleBearBermuda @Redtwin @gooodawgs

I'll spray some this week then. Do you guys mix it with anything else?


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

JayGo said:


> @LittleBearBermuda @Redtwin @gooodawgs
> 
> I spray some this week then. Do you guys mix it with anything else?


I mix it with iron. I use half lable rate for the iron because other firtlizers I use have iron as well.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

I would suggest to go less than .25 per 1000 for the first app. I stay at .25 now but when I first started at .25, that first app made my grass look really really bad for a whole month. 
Now that I have been doing it a while this season in Texas my GDDs put me at about every 2 weeks. Some times I'm a little over or under on gdd but 2 weeks seams to be good enough


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@JayGo go with .25oz/1000 and you'll be fine for your first app. Beware though, you will never want to be without it again.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm also going to be a PGR first timer shortly. In the same manner as the original poster @JayGo , I obtained some primo last year but I've never used it. Around 0.25 oz/1000 a good starting point for Empire Zoysia as well?


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

I'd also suggest going lower to start, like .125 oz then next application do the 0.25. My grass did not like the full dose for the first app and I also used feature.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I would start at .25oz for the Tifway 419 and .125 for the Empire Zoysia then adjust as needed from there. I'm currently at .38oz for my Tifway 419 and .25oz for my Empire and I'm getting mediocre suppression on my 419 and very good suppression on my Empire. Don't panic if you get a little bronzing after the first app, just keep following the GDD schedule.


----------



## mshermer (Aug 16, 2021)

Bombers said:


> mshermer said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get TNex? I've been using the granular by BioAdvanced, but was thinking about breaking down and ordering TNex next year. It's just a bit pricy for more than I imagine I would ever need. Is there a shelf life on the stuff?
> ...


I've only done the front yard so far. The back still has too many weeds. So it's about 4-5K sq ft. I've also been putting it out light, want to ramp up just a touch.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> and .125 for the Empire Zoysia then adjust as needed from there. I'm currently at .38oz for my Tifway 419 and .25oz for my Empire and I'm getting mediocre suppression on my 419 and very good suppression on my Empire. Don't panic if you get a little bronzing after the first app, just keep following the GDD schedule.


Thank you for the input✔.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

mshermer said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> > mshermer said:
> ...


$20 10.4 lb bag granular covers 2.6k. Assume $40 per app at full rate for the front.

At the lowest $140 for 128 oz T-nex which is $1.10 per oz. Assume .25 oz/1k -> 5k front -> $1.40 an app.

You can peruse the marketplace and get a few ounces to test out if you don't want to commit to a full gallon/2.5 gal jug.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Follow up question: so how soon do you see a response?

I totally get the "play it safe, go with the low rate" as well as the "you'll be fine with a higher rate." If the response is rather quick, maybe I should start with a low app rate and work up until I get the right regulation?? &#129335;&#127997;‍♂ This is why I'm asking about how quickly one can expect to see regulation.

Also, is it necessary to do the whole GDD thing, or are most of you simply reapplying every "x" number of weeks or days?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

JayGo said:


> Follow up question: so how soon do you see a response?
> 
> I totally get the "play it safe, go with the low rate" as well as the "you'll be fine with a higher rate." If the response is rather quick, maybe I should start with a low app rate and work up until I get the right regulation?? 🤷🏽‍♂️ This is why I'm asking about how quickly one can expect to see regulation.
> 
> Also, is it necessary to do the whole GDD thing, or are most of you simply reapplying every "x" number of weeks or days?


3-5 days. After the first app it's on cruise control as long as you reapply every 200-300 gdd which works out to 12-14 days peak summer temp (giving this range because some commits to primo maxx studies/label suggestion but others have done on the higher end fine). Don't overthink it man, throw down .20/k and be done with it lol.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Bombers
Dude, you totally nailed it. 🔨 I am one of those dumb *** overthinkers.
But that's it. It's going down.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

There's plenty of wiggle room with PGR regarding application rates or rebound but I would still recommend watching the GDD for your location. You'd probably be safe applying every 2 weeks in the heat of summer but if you are not counting GDD and consistently apply too early, it will build up and cause some serious problems. Do a Google search on PGR overregulation. There are plenty of apps and websites to track GDD for you. I'm using Greencast which will send me an email with I reach 90% and then 100% of my GDD total. I'll just reapply when I get a chance after hitting 100%. Sometimes it's a day, sometimes it's three days later. I happen to use 250 but you won't really see any rebound until about 350 to 400, so again... wiggle room.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Redtwin, how do you like the Greencast tracking compared to the once-popular GreenKeeper?
Is there a tutorial somewhere on how to use it? Ha ha


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It's way easier to set up than Greenkeeper but it only tracks GDD. I have to put my other apps in the comment section of the tracker. I really liked tracking my annual macros but I'm just not willing to pay for that service.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

After a bit of reading, looks like 10° C is the appropriate base temp. Correct?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

JayGo said:


> After a bit of reading, looks like 10° C is the appropriate base temp. Correct?


That is correct.


----------



## BentleyCooper (Jun 15, 2020)

is there a certain amount of time needed to wait after a rainstorm before applying? wanted to put down my first ever pgr & bifen app but we had a downpour a few hours ago. drying out good now but didn't know if I needed to wait until tomorrow, or this evening would be fine.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Bombers said:


> mshermer said:
> 
> 
> > Bombers said:
> ...


This Slo-Mow stuff is on clearance here. I snagged 8 bags for $3 each. Will be trying it here soon and next year no doubt! Anyone know a best practice on a granular PGR?


----------

